# Meet Manny-Guiseppe!



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni wants all his aunties and cousin fluffs to know that he has a new brudder! His name is Manny-Guiseppe and he is the best little brudder ever! An guess what? He has the same birthday as Giovanni - they are exactly one year apart! :shocked: Giovanni is in heaven and not jealous at all And believe it or not, even though little Manny only weighs about 2 lbs, he can hold his own with Gio. There's definitely been lots of slobber shared - LOL!

I thought I wanted a girl, but when Mary Ann called and offered this boy to me it didn't take much arm-twisting! Manny-Guiseppe is out of Mary Ann's girl, Carlie, and a Korean import called "Pobi." I'll forget their official names right now - dizzy with puppy fever - teehee. When MA called me, she told me about these two little boys and stated if they were girls, she would be keeping both of them! We are hoping he maintains his show quality conformation and will be co-owning if I decide to show him, but there is no pressure on me - going to keep it fun! MA will show the other little boy, who is a little larger and more elegant. Manny is "cute" in contrast. I used to show my Bichons, so I know what I'm doing - sort of! 

I think many of you knew because I posted his picture on FB 2 weeks ago, but Cathy (Whitney and Mercedes) PM'ed me and was in on this, as was Reva! This sisterhood on SM is the best! Cathy and Reva picked me up at the Tampa Airport and drove me to Mary Ann's gorgeous house to pick up Manny. Then the three of us went out to lunch with the puppy in bag! WE had a great time and Cathy/Reva have some more pictures to post after this reveal.

For those of you who are curious - yes, Manny is named ofter THE Manny C. You see, Mary Ann is very good friends with Manny and Christopher. "Topher," the new special co-owned by Petite Maltese and Chrisman, is named after Christopher (Topher) and MA didn't want Manny to feel slighted. 
Here's the latest pics of "Petite Man About Town" (Manny-Guiseppe).
The last pic is Giovanni!

A big Thank You! to Cathy and Reva for helping me out and keeping me relaxed (no car rental/return etc) and for everyone here on SM who has helped me get into this breed! 
I love you all! :heart:

PS - I forgot to mention, the little Quiggy-Bo sweater Manny is wearing came from our SM Rescue Raffle - donated by Sue & Tyler (Snowbody.)


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Too much cuteness!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! What a little cutie!!! Just precious!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just read about this on FB.....man are you good at keeping a secret!!!!

He's is adorable!!!! Can't wait to meet the little guy in person...you going to the nationals this year????


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow,Now Thats A Great Story!!!!*
*Wishing You All The Best. Beautifull Little ones.*
*Nickee In Pa**

*Yogi Needs a brother or sister??? Maybe*** I Can Find One In Here*
*2nd pic**


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness Carole! He is adorable. And I am not one bit surprised that Gio is in heaven. I noticed in HH that he was a social butterfly and didn't seem to have a jealous bone in his little body. I am looking forward to watching this little one grow up!

Congratulations!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Double the cuteness! Congrats!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness! SO cute. 

Congratulations. He's such a gorgeous baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Manny is adorable:wub::wub:and perfect:thumbsup:we had such a fun day. I just love this little guy:wub::wub:I only took one picture but it is a good one:thumbsup:Carol was very lucky to get this beautiful little boy. His tail was wagging and he is so sweet:wub:can't wait to watch him grow up on SM.

ps Reva has some really good pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations! What a handsome little guy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Carole, huge congratulations. He is just gorgeous. You must be over the moon happy. I am so happy for you. What a doll baby!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Carole, little Manny is just a little doll! I can't wait to watch him grow up on SM and hear about the adventures of Gio and Manny!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

He's so adorable I'm a little jealous. Please post lots of pictures both your babies are so cute.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats Carole and Gio on the new addition, Manny  he is SOOOooooo cuuuute! Now you're really making me want another... So glad Gio and manny are getting along beautifully :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! He is one handsome little guy. Just love all the pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw this on FB but just wanted to say congrats again!:chili::chili: To think Manny and Gio have the same birthday..how cool is that?! I am tickled that Gio is so happy..he is a sweet, friendly little guy and loves to play so now they can wear each other out!:HistericalSmiley:Love the pics!:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh My Heavens is he too cute or what??? Wishing you the very best of luck with him.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SOOOOO Cute!!! Congrats! Both your boys are adorable!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

They are so cute! In fact the last two pics they look more like toys then real puppies.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Carole, Manny is adorable!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Cuteness overload!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

VERY CUTE!! Cannot wait to see how he matures. If you show him, i'm sure you'll have a blast! Congrats on your new baby, he is just precious!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

They look adorable together in that pic Carole. I know you will enjoy the two together! Both of them are gorgeous! 
Welcome Home Manny!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Our Secret Santa buddy has a new brother? That is fabulous! We are so very happy for yall. :chili:He is a tiny little guy...I can see by comparing him to the little elephant from Christmas  . Please give them both snuggles and love from us!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, he's adorable. Little boys are just the best!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! what a little doll he is. :wub2: :wub2: Sounds just perfect. So fun having two. Great story. I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Manny is perfection! Just breath-taking ADORABLE! Congrats!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

oh congrats  He is so adorable!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations. He is adorable.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He is adorable! I'm picking my boy up at the airport Wednesday! His courier is from Atlanta!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Some more pictures of Manny G and his aunties. We had a great time with Manny and Carol. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow is Manny cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! The boys have bonded so well. Little Manny is fearless and will stand up on his hind legs to play fight Giovanni - they are so cute together! I couldn't ask for a better match!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carole -- I feel like I've been sooooooooooooo out of it. Congrats on your new little Manny C. He's adorable and he and Gio look so cute together.

And, you've thought about showing again. I know that you miss it, so this might be the time. Either way, I know that you'll love having him.

And it was so sweet to name him after Manny since Topher is already named after Christopher. The boys must be excited about this. 

Congratulations, again, and keep those pictures coming.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your new baby boy.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The cuteness is more than I can bare. I must sign off now and dream of the day I get a new fur baby...Wait...I have four! I'll just be over the moon for you Carole!!! Manny is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can tell the drugs are getting my mind all fogged up when I just realized I never commented here. I guess just on FB. That little boy is insanely adorable. :wub::wub: Love him. And didn't know until now that you named him after Manny. Now Manny (the guy) is cute but your Manny wins hands down .:HistericalSmiley: Don't tell Tyler's original daddies that I said that. :innocent: Is he from the Chrisman line? He looks like he's got the big eyes I love. I don't of Mary Ann at all. Which kennel name?
I'm so happy for you. Your pix show how thrilled you are. And Gio has a bro:chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's so cute, it's such a joy to watch these little ones grow up on SM, right in front of our eyes!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How old is he? I am drooling and VERY jealous right now. :goof:


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my  I shouldn't have looked! He is ADORABLE!!! I want so badly to get Bella a fur-sibling but refuse to until I get my fence installed  Congrats on your new buddle of fluff!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! He is adorable!! :heart: I'm glad Gio is loving having a brother!!


----------

